# Smallmouth Bass



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone been out lately? Just wondering if anyone is catching anything lately. If so, where abouts are they hanging out?

Anyone fish Ruggles lately? 

I fished the Kelley's Island area on Sunday and ended up with about 10 fish but nothing real big. Biggest was 3.1.

I have people coming up from out of town that have never fished Lake Erie before and just want to be able to put them on some fish.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

rutty said:


> Anyone been out lately? Just wondering if anyone is catching anything lately. If so, where abouts are they hanging out?
> 
> Anyone fish Ruggles lately?
> 
> ...


Rutty,
I don't target smallies but I catch several a year trolling for eyes in the Ruggles area. Caught one Monday evening over 6lbs. trolling a 1/4 oz. Hot N Tot, flatlined 100 ft. back in 21 fow just west of Cranberry Creek. Like I said I don't target them but over the last several years I don't think I have caught a smallmouth less than 4 lbs. off Ruggles, there are some real brutes in there ! Give Woody a call over at Cranberry or check out his website, he will give you the latest report from the guys that specifically target them. Good luck.

http://cranberrycreekmarina.com/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=8&sid=c3e520714a0b997cf2d419284d007a99


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Where are all the bass guys at? Or doesn't anyone want to share information this time of year for the smallmouth.


Thanks for the info krusty!


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I haven't been out lately, but I was getting some nice fish around Vermillion and Geneva drop shot in 18 ft


----------



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

krustydawg said:


> Rutty,
> I don't target smallies but I catch several a year trolling for eyes in the Ruggles area. Caught one Monday evening over 6lbs. trolling a 1/4 oz. Hot N Tot, flatlined 100 ft. back in 21 fow just west of Cranberry Creek. Like I said I don't target them but over the last several years I don't think I have caught a smallmouth less than 4 lbs. off Ruggles, there are some real brutes in there ! Give Woody a call over at Cranberry or check out his website, he will give you the latest report from the guys that specifically target them. Good luck.
> 
> http://cranberrycreekmarina.com/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=8&sid=c3e520714a0b997cf2d419284d007a99


my family and i went to lake erie a month ago for a walleye trip...we caught more smallies than i could count...i reeled in a 9" and a 7". my dad brought in a 13"largemouth too....but we were about 4 miles out


----------

